# Anyone have a static build of "ffmpeg" v1.2 (or higher)



## Niatross (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone have a static build of "ffmpeg" v1.2 (or higher) for FreeBSD?

I already have a partial static linked "ffmpeg" executable (with most of the options enabled), but that's not gonna do. I need the real deal. An all static linked "ffmpeg" executable.


----------

